# Cantral Heating Needed?



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi folks - hope you are all keeping safe and well 

Just canvassing opinions about whether central heating is really necessary/worthwhile - in general or whether it's only really needed for some areas of Cyprus and if needed then for how long?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Zzzzzzzzzzzz............ :smow::smow::smow::smow:


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Shotokan101 said:


> Just canvassing opinions about whether central heating is really necessary/worthwhile


Yes! We're a mile or so from the coast and you'll definitely need central heating. WE have ours on for 3-4 months over the winter - here are a couple of photos of ours:



















Cheers,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We didn't have central heating at first and found the winters often colder indoors than outdoors as the houses are not well insulated. most people use calor gas fires but they cause damp and not great if you have a chest complaint. 
We had photovoltaic panels fitted and electric radiators everywhere which made a big difference.

Now we have the same system as Nigel has in our house in France. Cosy winters


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks both 

TBH pretty much what I expected though I mustbadmit that I was a little surprised about it being needed quite as much at sea level for some reason and had expected it to be maybe needed for the longer periods at higher altitudes.

Nigel - presume thats an underfloir heating system of some sort - which I haven't seen mentioned for many prooerties - mostly radiator based systems - and looks like it would be quite costly to "retrofit"? 

Victoria - interesting to hear about the option for PV powered electric radiators - were the PV panels only for the heating or part of the general supply?

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The PV panels generated electricity for general use. 

Veronica


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks Veronica

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Shotokan101 said:


> Nigel - presume that's an underfloor heating system of some sort - which I haven't seen mentioned for many properties - mostly radiator based systems - and looks like it would be quite costly to "retrofit"?


I don't think your could retrofit. Having seen the rubbish that some developers were throwing up (no heating, no damp-proofing, single glazing, rubbish sanitary ware, no foundations, proper roof, etc.) we decided to build ourselves.

With the help of a RICS architect who'd trained in the UK, we designed our house and had it built to our specification.

The underfloor heating's in five layers:

1. The usual reinforced concrete slab, which doesn't support the weight of the house.

2. A layer of foamed concrete, which insulates the underfloor heating from the slab.

3. The red coated polystyrene layer into which the blue pipes carrying the hot water is fitted. (The polystyrene acts as a further insulator.)

4. A concrete screed onto which the floor finishes are laid.

5. The floor finishes.

Believe it or not, our house cost us less than anything we saw built by a property developer - and we had complete control over everything.

Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks Nigel - pretty impressive and you've made me jealous 

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Jim

We spent a lot of time designing our place and looking to see what was available at the time.

Once we'd agreed the design with our architect we got a quantity surveyor to prepare bills of quantities and then invited bids from 7 contractor. We shortlisted 3 and inspected places they'd built and selected our chosen contractor. We haggled the price and signed a fixed-price contract.

With the exception of electrical sockets and the bathroom cabinets, we bought all the fixtures and fittings ourselves - floor finishes, kitchen and utility units, worktops, sanitary ware, wardrobes, internal doors, etc. So we got exactly what we wanted.

We sub-contracted the electrical and mechanical work to a specialist company.

The build took two years and we were on site 2 or 3 times a week - and our architect inspected the work once/week.

We had very few problems - and those we had were easily rectified.

It was a lot of hard work and not for the faint-hearted. But considering how much a unique architect-designed house would cost in the UK - it was a bargain.

Cheers,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Definitely worth considering if already living there 

Jim


----------



## Milwallsteve (Jul 5, 2020)

Veronica said:


> We didn't have central heating at first and found the winters often colder indoors than outdoors as the houses are not well insulated. most people use calor gas fires but they cause damp and not great if you have a chest complaint.
> We had photovoltaic panels fitted and electric radiators everywhere which made a big difference.
> 
> Now we have the same system as Nigel has in our house in France. Cosy winters


Morning Veronica and hope you're staying safe and well.

It's a while since I've posted on here and noticed this thread going over old stuff. We're at our Tala apartment for a week and are adjusting to getting used to the winter because it was always part of our due diligence to experience winters here for retiring here in the future, we see what you mean with it being warmer outside than in. 

Do you have any information that you could kindly pass onto me or some links please because we have the solar panels so wonder if it's possible to have the electric radiators fitted as an additional add on to marry up the two systems together?

We bought a halogen heater from Homemarket DIY during our last trip last November and they keep you nicely snug and we're considering buying more for other rooms, other than that there's also the portable radiators on wheels that you can move around. We don't want to get gas bottles because we'd rather not have to replace.

Looking at options really and would appreciate anything that you could post up or PM to me, we'll do our continuing research as well because we definitely can't have Nigel's type of system.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Milwallsteve said:


> Morning Veronica and hope you're staying safe and well.
> 
> It's a while since I've posted on here and noticed this thread going over old stuff. We're at our Tala apartment for a week and are adjusting to getting used to the winter because it was always part of our due diligence to experience winters here for retiring here in the future, we see what you mean with it being warmer outside than in.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve. We are safe and well here in France, thanks for asking. I hope you are keeping well.
As for the radiators, we just bought wall mounted ones and plugged them into existing wall sockets. If you already have solar panels for your electricity it is not a problem. Any good quality electric rads will be fine. I don't know how many solar panels you have but we had 12 and did consider adding some extra ones to generate more electricity if needed but it wasn't necessary as our bills were very low with the 12panels.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Milwallsteve (Jul 5, 2020)

Veronica said:


> Hi Steve. We are safe and well here in France, thanks for asking. I hope you are keeping well.
> As for the radiators, we just bought wall mounted ones and plugged them into existing wall sockets. If you already have solar panels for your electricity it is not a problem. Any good quality electric rads will be fine. I don't know how many solar panels you have but we had 12 and did consider adding some extra ones to generate more electricity if needed but it wasn't necessary as our bills were very low with the 12panels.
> 
> Regards
> Veronica


Hello Veronica,

I'm keeping well as well likewise and thanks for asking.

Ok thanks for that so sounds quite simple fitting the rad brackets first by the sound. We'll look into the electric radiators some more.

Not entirely sure how many solar panels we have but could find out from the property management company, I would think.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Milwallsteve said:


> Hello Veronica,
> 
> I'm keeping well as well likewise and thanks for asking.
> 
> ...


If you are in a rental property you can get floor standing electric rads to save having to drill walls and end up paying for damages when you leave.


----------



## Milwallsteve (Jul 5, 2020)

Veronica said:


> If you are in a rental property you can get floor standing electric rads to save having to drill walls and end up paying for damages when you leave.


Evening Veronica,

It's our own apartment in Tala after completing in December 2020.

Drilling doesn't bother me but we'll look into our options more in time.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Steve

You can buy electric radiators on wheels. Then you can move them around to the rooms you want to heat.

Cheers,


----------



## Milwallsteve (Jul 5, 2020)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> You can buy electric radiators on wheels. Then you can move them around to the rooms you want to heat.
> 
> Cheers,


Evening Nigel,

Yes thanks as that's occurred to me as well so it's an option, calor gas bottles aren't appealing having to continually buy replacements and we can't have your type of system either so they're ruled out.

Thanks again as we'll look into so more yet.

Steve


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Steve

The other problem with calor gas is that you need to ensure the room is well-ventilated otherwise you might be poisoned by carbon monoxide.

Cheers


----------



## Milwallsteve (Jul 5, 2020)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> The other problem with calor gas is that you need to ensure the room is well-ventilated otherwise you might be poisoned by carbon monoxide.
> 
> Cheers


Morning Nigel,

Exactly and as Veronica said that they cause damp and not great if you have a chest complaint.

Steve


----------



## blueparrot (Mar 18, 2012)

Steve, we have some DeLonghi electric rads on wheels with timers. We live in Kamares and no longer need them after our renovation. Happy to let you have a look if you want.


----------



## Milwallsteve (Jul 5, 2020)

blueparrot said:


> Steve, we have some DeLonghi electric rads on wheels with timers. We live in Kamares and no longer need them after our renovation. Happy to let you have a look if you want.


Hello Blueparrot,

Thanks as that's great and yes we would,
so how does today or tomorrow suit you?

We're up in Kathikas at the moment so could swing by later. Our apartment is in Tala so we're not far from you.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## blueparrot (Mar 18, 2012)

Sure. We are here today. If you can email me on (moderated) I will send you a Google Maps PIN and my number.


----------



## Milwallsteve (Jul 5, 2020)

blueparrot said:


> Sure. We are here today. If you can email me on (moderated) I will send you a Google Maps PIN and my number.


Morning,

Just emailed you thanks.

Steve


----------

